# best way to shorten split wood any contraptions or?



## jack_90125 (Oct 29, 2014)

well I have a lot of split wood that is now too long for the new stove that was set in.whats the best way to resize it?any devices that can make it easier?I can fit them in east to west but prefer north south.probably several cords this way and hate to burn it east west as cannot fill it as full or tight.
thanks


----------



## Philbert (Oct 29, 2014)

Chop saw/miter saw? Bandsaw?

How much do you need to take off? A couple of inches, with lots of ends left over, or trying to make 2 pieces out of one?

Philbert


----------



## chads (Oct 29, 2014)

I would just take the chainsaw to the stack and cut it in half or a couple of inches off one end.
Not sure if cutting them individually would be fast enough.
CHad


----------



## Marshy (Oct 29, 2014)

Chainsaw was invented for this exact reason...


----------



## jack_90125 (Oct 29, 2014)

yes I was thinking of cutting in half so at least I would have bunch of same size pieces.but probably 9 to 8 inches off.way too many to do with a chop saw.
maybe I should just sort to the closes and sell the rest that are too long. as I guess it is really worth the effort tho it is good dry hardwood.


----------



## Marshy (Oct 29, 2014)

jack_90125 said:


> yes I was thinking of cutting in half so at least I would have bunch of same size pieces.but probably 9 to 8 inches off.way too many to do with a chop saw.
> maybe I should just sort to the closes and sell the rest that are too long. as I guess it is really worth the effort tho it is good dry hardwood.


 
Sounds like you either have 1) too much time on your hands, or 2) have too much firewood on your hands.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 29, 2014)

Hard to hold/stabilize small pieces when cutting with a chainsaw, unless you have them stacked someway that they won't move while you cut. 

If you have to pick them up anyway, easy to run them through a chop saw or running band saw with a coarse blade. 

Philbert


----------



## blades (Oct 29, 2014)

I use a band saw. I make my own blades as well so dulling them out or busting one isn't a big deal.


----------



## jack_90125 (Oct 29, 2014)

yea thats what I get for changing stoves before the multi years ahead wood was gone.



Marshy said:


> Sounds like you either have 1) too much time on your hands, or 2) have too much firewood on your hands.


----------



## amateur hour (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a firewood saw horse that can hold wood that is too long and I can cut it. Take 2 2"x4" and bolt them together in the middle, swing them apart from eachother to form an "X" shape. Make 2 more of these and then take another 2"x4" and screw it to all three of the "X" pieces just below the bolt so that when the "X" is open it will stop at the right height. Make sure you space the "X" pieces out so that it will hold the wood and you can cut in the middle.

I use this to mainly cut branches but I also cut long pieces with it. Here is a picture similar to what I have made. I made mine so the pivot carriage bolt is more in the middle of the "X" pieces so I can get more then 1 log on it.






Also I have see people use something like this to cut long pieces:



or



. these might be better suited to what you need.


----------



## jack_90125 (Oct 29, 2014)

hey thats a great idea and may even work and have a bunch of 2x4 around and looks like you can do a bunch at a time.
thanks




amateur hour said:


> I have a firewood saw horse that can hold wood that is too long and I can cut it. Take 2 2"x4" and bolt them together in the middle, swing them apart from eachother to form an "X" shape. Make 2 more of these and then take another 2"x4" and screw it to all three of the "X" pieces just below the bolt so that when the "X" is open it will stop at the right height. Make sure you space the "X" pieces out so that it will hold the wood and you can cut in the middle.
> 
> I use this to mainly cut branches but I also cut long pieces with it. Here is a picture similar to what I have made. I made mine so the pivot carriage bolt is more in the middle of the "X" pieces so I can get more then 1 log on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarolar (Oct 29, 2014)

I have used my splitter to hold splits while I cut them in half for the reverse flow smoker.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 29, 2014)

aarolar said:


> I have used my splitter to hold splits while I cut them in half for the reverse flow smoker.


This ^^ ..splitter makes a heck of a good power vise .


----------



## mga (Oct 29, 2014)

several cords????

good luck with that one.


----------



## lapeer20m (Oct 29, 2014)

You definitely NEED this rediculois machine. These crazy Scandinavian people like to build very complicated machines to process wood that has already been partially processed....


----------



## lapeer20m (Oct 29, 2014)

I've seen more crazy machines that perform the same task but cannot find the videos right now.

But seriously you have to wonder why the machine that cut and split the long piece of firewood didn't just cut it shorter the first time!


----------



## aarolar (Oct 29, 2014)

lapeer20m said:


> You definitely NEED this rediculois machine. These crazy Scandinavian people like to build very comicayed machines to process wood that has already been partially processed....



What the heck is that all about?


----------



## lapeer20m (Oct 29, 2014)

Then there is this one....


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2014)

Talk about Rube Goldberg!


----------



## NH Hunter (Oct 29, 2014)

I have the same problem. I built a "v" on legs with a back plate and made it 2" shorter than my ideal length. I also drilled holes through the side panels and run a HD 2' bungee through to hold pieces in place. My "jig" holds about 8 pieces at a time. 

I have 7 cord that still needs to be shortened. That's what happens when u change stoves after cutting your 15 cord grapple load to length and change stoves...


----------



## StihlRockin' (Oct 29, 2014)

Time is money. Even if you find/manufacture a process to get the job done you seek, you will have spent much time and energy achieving the result.

I suggest looking to either find someone to buy your wood or some sort of trade offer. The beauty of dealing is it's only limited to your imagination. I've often found solutions to a deal by being creative and thinking out of the box.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## 066blaster (Oct 29, 2014)

Put a short round by the foot plate of your splitter so you can cut clear through the splits and cut them with your splitter.


----------



## 066blaster (Oct 29, 2014)

Or throw a bunch on a sheet of plywood and cut them in half with you chainsaw. Plywood will save your chain. Hold split in place with your foot, but don't cut it off!


----------



## NH Hunter (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't mind the process at all. After working 60 hours a week in a 12x12 office I quite enjoy the added exercise and outdoor time it takes to bring in the weeks wood supply.


----------



## aarolar (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd douse it in diesel and burn it before I cut down 15 cords of wood 4"....


----------



## VW Splitter (Oct 29, 2014)

Also I have see people use something like this to cut long pieces:







I have a friend I cut some of my Hickory firewood in two for him to use in his smoker. I useally get paid in pulled pork for my efforts. I use something simular to Amateur Hour's picture. I use a 24' bar, but the longer the bar the bigger stack you can cut at one time. works pretty good.


----------



## zogger (Oct 29, 2014)

Pound in 4 T posts so that the space between them will be your cutoff point, so you have anything you want, cut in half, or perfect size and little pieces, whatever. Use 4 so you can stack it and it will hold the wood securely. Load it up and cut down the middle. Leave the bottom row for last so you don't hit dirt constantly.


----------



## steved (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Hard to hold/stabilize small pieces when cutting with a chainsaw, unless you have them stacked someway that they won't move while you cut.
> 
> If you have to pick them up anyway, easy to run them through a chop saw or running band saw with a coarse blade.
> 
> Philbert


Yup...that's what I would do...a couple seconds per chop saw cut, done. No worry about holding it for a chainsaw.


----------



## StihlRockin' (Oct 29, 2014)

Keep in mind gentleman, he did specify he has some *cords* of wood. I too had some suggestions, then re-thought my reply because to putz with "cords" of wood trying to reduce a stick a few inches doesn't sound like fun to me... nor relaxing. If one has the time and would not mind the task ahead, by all means, enjoy.

*SR'*


----------



## CTYank (Oct 29, 2014)

IMO buzzing off small bits with either a chainsaw or any circular saw are just too dangerous, especially for CORDS of wood. C'mon.

BTDT with a table saw. That can be pretty stimulating on occasion. Chainsaw can launch chunks too, and wastes lots of wood -> chips.

Last couple years I've used a Grizzly bandsaw for recutting all my stove-wood, to 8" with my previous stove. 3-tpi band and 1 hp motor rips right through the wood, and should the wood bind for any reason, there's no drama, because it's sitting on the table. Not going to fly. 
A $13 saw band lasts for a season. Of course, a quality bandsaw has lots of other uses; prices of same from Grizzly are very good.

Lots simpler than it sounds. I bring in a couple hundred pounds of 16-inchers on a cart from NT. Cart sits near bandsaw. I buzz maybe 25 lb at a time into a bag, and haul that near the stove. Over a season, the Shop-Vac hooked up to the bandsaw collected enough sawdust to fill a std 5-gal wastebasket. Hard to waste less wood than that.


----------



## 1project2many (Oct 30, 2014)

Seems to me that re-cutting a couple of cord is no different than fresh cutting a couple of cord unless you keep stopping to think of the work already invested.

All my pieces are cut on a sawhorse with an adjustable stop. Pieces set against the stop are cut to length and fall to the ground with waste or long pieces remaining on the horse. I could cut as little as 1" off a piece with this and still be safe. If I had to shorten bunches of wood cut to the same length I'd make a firewood jig.


----------



## zogger (Oct 30, 2014)

Several cords is a lot of wood to recut, any way you do it. If the wood still fits, well, try your new stove see if it works. You can build a holder device, or spend your time cutting new wood for the future to the correct size and just put up with what you have seasoned now until it is gone. 

I resized some hickory splits this year to make cooking wood chunks, it was a PITA with a chop saw as a lot of them wouldn't fit the saw, too big, had to cut, flip it over, cut again, etc. Wound up having to both cut and resplit a lot of them smaller.


----------



## mga (Oct 30, 2014)

jack_90125 said:


> well I have a lot of split wood that is now too long for the new stove that was set in.whats the best way to resize it?any devices that can make it easier?I can fit them in east to west but prefer north south.probably several cords this way and hate to burn it east west as cannot fill it as full or tight.
> thanks



so, you're gonna spend the next three months of weekends cutting off a couple inches of wood because you want them to lay north to south in your wood burner? 
and, yet, they will fit east to west????


----------



## c5rulz (Oct 30, 2014)

mga said:


> so, you're gonna spend the next three months of weekends cutting off a couple inches of wood because you want them to lay north to south in your wood burner?
> and, yet, they will fit east to west????


 

I was thinking the same thing. 

It might not be ideal, but just burn it up and when you restock, get splits cut the length you prefer.


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2014)

If it was me I'd either 1) sell it all and buy enough shorter wood to get through this season with a little to spare. Then cut new shorter wood in the spring. Short wood will most certainly season over one summer. Or 2) cut it shorter as you go. Run through a week's supply on a Saturday or Sunday and repeat next weekend. The thought of dedicating hours/days of time to hash out several cords at once doesn't appeal to me one bit. 

CT, I fail to see the benefit of using a band saw over a circular chop saw for speed or safety...but hey you won't use certain splitting tools either so it's clear that you like to exert extra energy when working with firewood


----------



## StihlRockin' (Oct 30, 2014)

1project2many said:


> Seems to me that re-cutting a couple of cord is no different than fresh cutting a couple of cord...



Serious? Really?

Ok, you take your individual pieces of wood that have already been cut too long and cut inches off to desired length. Mind you each piece has to be handled individually whether cutting one piece at a time or stacking several making one cut. There's a lot of handling here, not to mention for every cut you now have 2 pieces of wood to be handled yet again.

Or, you get your wood either like in 100" sticks(logs), felled trees, etc, and cut each piece once to correct length. Job done.

So there is a difference in the process of each scenario and that difference is one of them entails much less work.

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 30, 2014)

I would just save it for emergency wood. At least you will have it, and if you ever run out it will be worth the trouble to shorten it as you need it. I wouldn't go out of my way to shorten it all. I would probably use it for camp fire wood also.


----------



## jack_90125 (Oct 30, 2014)

yea after trying a few ideas mentioned here and how little it amounted too getting done.I think I will just burn what I can.as already started new wood cutting for future use.I do not like handling firewood more than I have too like everybody else. so will go with less full loads and struggle by.
teaches you not too fix whats not broken.maybe will put the old stove back till it is gone.
thanks all


----------



## 1project2many (Oct 30, 2014)

StihlRockin' said:


> Serious? Really?
> 
> Ok, you take your individual pieces of wood that have already been cut too long and cut inches off to desired length. Mind you each piece has to be handled individually whether cutting one piece at a time or stacking several making one cut. There's a lot of handling here, not to mention for every cut you now have 2 pieces of wood to be handled yet again.
> 
> ...



Serious. Really. I said "cutting" but I was thinking of how much work I put into making a log or stick into usable firewood. My thought is that they're already split so the "+1" for extra handling of two pieces is "-1" for lack of splitting. But you're right. I didn't say it exactly the way I was thinking about it so for the cutting portion you're absolutely right.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 30, 2014)

svk said:


> CT, I fail to see the benefit of using a band saw over a circular chop saw for speed or safety...



Large band saw set up and running; lift wood and push it through; little kerf/waste.

Chop saw; lift wood; let go of wood and grab chop saw handle; activate trigger and lower blade; raise blade and release trigger; pick up wood again; wider kerf/more waste.



1project2many said:


> All my pieces are cut on a sawhorse with an adjustable stop.



Photo?



mga said:


> so, you're gonna spend the next three months of weekends cutting off a couple inches of wood because you want them to lay north to south in your wood burner?
> and, yet, they will fit east to west????



Hey! This is 'AS', as in '*A*_ny-excuse-to-run-a _*S*_aw'_!

Philbert


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Large band saw set up and running; lift wood and push it through; little kerf/waste.


Large is the key word. He has a 1hp unit. 

I make a lot of kindling from scrap wood with my chop saw and it moves along pretty fast. If you can reach the wood with your left hand, your right hand stays on the trigger at all times.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 30, 2014)

svk said:


> Large is the key word. He has a 1hp unit.



1 HP bandsaw with the right blade will work fine. A bench top HF model would not.

I guess it always goes back to our frame of reference. I split my wood pretty small for stove use, compared to what some guys do for an OWB. Would work fine for my wood. Also depends on where the wood is located, and how far he wants to stretch an extension cord. If he brings in a modest amount at a time, and cuts it in his driveway or garage, it is not a problem. If he wants to re-cut it in a meadow far away, one of those racks shown in earlier posts would be better to use with a chainsaw.

Whatever the OP decides, I hope he posts back with lots of photos so that we all can learn.

Philbert


----------



## *ryan (Oct 30, 2014)

I have the same problem

most of my wood i pick up off the side of the road, so it is all random lengths
but my burner only holds pieces so long

first i split it
then i put it on my modified chord wood saw with a stop so it cuts each piece at the same length

i shall post a picture tonight


----------



## 1project2many (Oct 30, 2014)

svk said:


> Large is the key word. He has a 1hp unit.
> 
> I make a lot of kindling from scrap wood with my chop saw and it moves along pretty fast. If you can reach the wood with your left hand, your right hand stays on the trigger at all times.



I still have ideas for building a saw horse with an electric chain saw attached like a chop saw, on an adjustable stop and with a spring to counter the weight of the saw motor. Cutting chains have a lot less mass than the wheel of a chop saw so starting the saw over and over from rest takes less energy. I'm thinking I can build it so the saw can easily be removed from the hinge when the sawhorse isn't being used. I have no doubt I can build it after seeing that firewood processor posted earlier.


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2014)

1project2many said:


> I still have ideas for building a saw horse with an electric chain saw attached like a chop saw, on an adjustable stop and with a spring to counter the weight of the saw motor. Cutting chains have a lot less mass than the wheel of a chop saw so starting the saw over and over from rest takes less energy. I'm thinking I can build it so the saw can easily be removed from the hinge when the sawhorse isn't being used. I have no doubt I can build it after seeing that firewood processor posted earlier.


I should have mentioned that I have both a radial arm saw and a chop saw. The radial arm probably would work better because the blade is running but back and out of the way while wood is being moved versus a band saw where you need both hands or a chop saw where the blade stops every time.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 30, 2014)

svk said:


> I should have mentioned that I have both a radial arm saw and a chop saw.





1project2many said:


> I still have ideas for building a saw horse with an electric chain saw . . .



As long as none of these becomes a '_hand_' saw!

Philbert


----------



## CTYank (Oct 30, 2014)

svk said:


> If it was me I'd either 1) sell it all and buy enough shorter wood to get through this season with a little to spare. Then cut new shorter wood in the spring. Short wood will most certainly season over one summer. Or 2) cut it shorter as you go. Run through a week's supply on a Saturday or Sunday and repeat next weekend. The thought of dedicating hours/days of time to hash out several cords at once doesn't appeal to me one bit.
> 
> CT, I fail to see the benefit of using a band saw over a circular chop saw for speed or safety...but hey you won't use certain splitting tools either so it's clear that you like to exert extra energy when working with firewood



No need to get snide/snippy from vision failure, you know.  

Of course I use the saw for other things, too. If you were familiar with operating a bandsaw, you'd understand instantly how much safer it is than any circular saw. It's really easy to get a circular saw to pinch the wood and do "interesting" things, especially with wood that's not been processed to consistent shape like the dimension lumber they're designed for. Large reaction forces involved.

A table saw can toss chunks at you north of 100 mph with such a kickback. Can be a real low-blow.

OTOH a bandsaw is cutting a piece that sitting on a stop. It cannot chuck the wood at you or otherwise test pupillary reaction.

If you'd seen Matt at Spike's trying your beloved fiskars on a round, just pizzing it off, and then popping it in one shot with 2.5 kg Wetterlings, you'd understand that your "extra energy" bluster is pure b.s. Repeat: "I could be mistaken, but ..."

What the bleep does some funky splitting tool have to do with anything here? Put so you can understand: I like tools that work well for me, which doesn't include Finnish fads, and could give a rat's tiny tuchus about your take on that. Great country- America. Move on.


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2014)

CTYank said:


> No need to get snide/snippy from vision failure, you know.
> 
> Of course I use the saw for other things, too. If you were familiar with operating a bandsaw, you'd understand instantly how much safer it is than any circular saw. It's really easy to get a circular saw to pinch the wood and do "interesting" things, especially with wood that's not been processed to consistent shape like the dimension lumber they're designed for. Large reaction forces involved.
> 
> ...


Chill dude...did you not see the smiley face at the end? That means it was written as a joke. If anyone is getting snippy it's you towards me ever since I sparred with your little homie Spike over on the Husky/Fiskars knock off thread. Sorry I hurt your feelings but he was off base and I called him on it. Nothing more than that. If you've got an axe to grind with me (is that a pun LOL) feel free to drop me a PM and we can resolve our differences. 

I've owned three bandsaws and operated several more. You are probably not aware that I've built several buildings in addition to various other carpentry projects over my lifetime. I'm not aware of your carpentry experiences but if you are trying to label me as a novice you are way off there. 

I never said table saw. Trying to use a table saw would be foolish and unsafe. But trying to convince me a bandsaw is somehow head and shoulders better than a chop or radial arm saw in this case just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Knobby57 (Oct 30, 2014)

This is all you need 1 good friend , 1 saw horse . I chainsaw . You buddy throws the log over the saw horse and you make it shorter . Buddy throws cut log on new rack . You can go through a lot of wood fast . I then throw the buts/ unstackables in 55 gallon drums and burn them on the weekends . Don't forget beer for afterwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 31, 2014)

VW Splitter said:


> Also I have see people use something like this to cut long pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made something similar as the wood rack above, but I made the bottom wood holder much higher! High enough that the wheelbarrow fits underneath. 
Takes out the part of picking up the smaller pieces again. 

During the week gas chainsaw and on Sunday electric chainsaw.

7


----------



## CWME (Oct 31, 2014)

Northern tool sells a saw horse that has a clamp for a chainsaw on the end. There is an adjustable stop to set your length. The saw clamp has a blade guard to cover the top of the saw to help make it safer. Works great for small branches etc, would be perfect for this job too. An electric chainsaw could be used if you wanted to cut the pieces by the stove. It's what I do if my calibrated eye was off a bit while cutting. Big and small pieces are by the stove so minimal moving/handling. Doesn't take long to cut up the next load for the stove. I wouldn't do it all at once, just enough to fill the stove for the day.


----------



## amateur hour (Oct 31, 2014)

One thing I will caution is if you put the wood in the rack, make sure it is packed in nice and tight because the chainsaw will sometimes grab the wood and spin/kick it around. Just be prepared.


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 31, 2014)

I find the grooves in a pallet hold wood from spinning quite nicely. Go get a stack of cruddie skids to bring the wood up to a proper working height. Get a buddy to hold the pieces while you whack them with a saw. Just hold enough off the end of the skid that need whacked. Keep a wheelbarrow or barrel where you are cutting to capture all of those nice little ends. They make great burning wood! It's definitely a 2 person gig and you have to be very careful holding those buggers. Or, hold them all in place with a rathet strap acroos 6 pieces or so and do the same on the other side of the skid. I use a skid as a table top to cut my branches up into length. Works great! Just place the branch in the groove and cut.


----------



## mga (Oct 31, 2014)

that's the nice thing about AS forums: you'll never get one single answer or one single idea.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2014)

mga said:


> that's the nice thing about AS forums: you'll never get one single answer or one single idea.


I think that the '_second person/helper_' idea opens up a number of additional options that I did not think of!

Philbert


----------



## StihlRockin' (Oct 31, 2014)

svk said:


> Chill dude...did you not see the smiley face at the end? That means it was written as a joke.



Wow, if I only had a nickel for every time I've thought that here reading posts.

*SR'* 



CTYank said:


> If you'd seen Matt at Spike's trying your beloved fiskars on a round, just pizzing it off,..



Are you referring to the X27?

With all the hype and YouTube videos about the axe, I almost caved and bought it, but passed... even when I had a chance to get it for $43 shipping included. True Temper has a copy of one and I bought it. It bounced off of some Red Oak rounds in middle December. Should of split like glass. I ended up returning it.

*SR'*



Philbert said:


> I think that the '_second person/helper_' idea opens up a number of additional options that I did not think of!



Yeah, like doubling your chances of someone getting hurt with some of the ideas mentioned.

*SR'*


----------



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2014)

StihlRockin' said:


> Yeah, like doubling your chances of someone getting hurt with some of the ideas mentioned.



Important point!

Depends whether they're holding it, or just loading it, for the guy cutting.

Philbert


----------



## CRThomas (Oct 31, 2014)

jack_90125 said:


> well I have a lot of split wood that is now too long for the new stove that was set in.whats the best way to resize it?any devices that can make it easier?I can fit them in east to west but prefer north south.probably several cords this way and hate to burn it east west as cannot fill it as full or tight.
> thanks


 I take my 30 ton I have a double splitter clip the ends off so they be 16 inchs long a double splitter { { but I only do Ash. it really breaks it then cut itWhen I get behind and have to buy a pickup truck load the wood people don't have rulers I guess I get from 12 to 24 inchs.


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 31, 2014)

I got an idea!!!! Go trap a beaver. get it good and hungry. Stick the ends of your firewood in the cage and let it gnaw them off!!!! Eureka!


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 31, 2014)

At least you have the wood, it is like money in the bank. I wouldn't worry too much about cutting it to size until I was desperate for wood.


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 31, 2014)

It's better than money in the bank, because with a savings account you loose money! Here it stays the same.

7


----------



## woodchuck357 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## H-Ranch (Nov 1, 2014)

woodchuck357 said:


>



That's a scary looking contraption at first glance, but it actually appears to be well suited to cutting a few inches off splits like the OP wants.


----------



## *ryan (Nov 1, 2014)

Here is mine
A chord wood saw
Originally to be run off a flat belt tractor

I welded it to a junk free trailer
I put on a 7hp motor I got off a snowblower I got for free
I had to buy some pulleys and belts
Got the 27" blade set and sharpened

Works great tho
The stop is set up to the length that will fit in my stove
So everything that cuts fits


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 1, 2014)

http://www.totgelacht.com/content/36752-brennholzschneider.html#.U6CwDCi8Pxs


----------



## Philbert (Nov 1, 2014)

Lots of creative ideas!

Philbert


----------



## nathon918 (Nov 1, 2014)

*ryan said:


> View attachment 376869
> View attachment 376870
> View attachment 376871
> 
> ...


i can't believe it took 4 pages worth of BS for someone to finally post a saw rig... guess most people like to complicate things that aren't complicated +1 on the Saw rig!


----------



## *ryan (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks
It really does work great
And it seems a lot safer and faster to me than a chainsaw to trim pieces


----------



## KiwiBro (Nov 1, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> i can't believe it took 4 pages worth of BS for someone to finally post a saw rig... guess most people like to complicate things that aren't complicated +1 on the Saw rig!


What's less complicated that using the chainsaw we already have, a few bits of plywood and some thin metal rod? If it were any simpler it would come with no-doze tablets.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 1, 2014)

KiwiBro said:


> http://www.totgelacht.com/content/36752-brennholzschneider.html#.U6CwDCi8Pxs





In case people did not follow the link. Chainsaw mounted on board, with trip wire to activate throttle when log/branch/limb is placed over the top of the bar.

Philbert


----------



## 1project2many (Nov 2, 2014)

View attachment 376983


Philbert said:


> Photo?
> Philbert



This is version 2. There's plenty of room for improvement but it does provide an adjustable stop. The bottom of the stop is hinged and with longer chain it can be set from 12" to 20". The piece that was cut to length falls out the bottom leaving the piece to be cut in the VEE. Eventually the last piece in the Vee is an end piece and gets thrown into a different pile. It's not designed for really large pieces but with my back I don't usually lift those anyway.


----------



## Cider (Nov 2, 2014)

A decent-sized bandsaw would rock at this.

Make a plywood "chute" to align the wood with the desired cut and just keep feeding it in, with the new pieces pushing the previous pieces through the blade. Don't stop until the cut piles are so high you can't move. Then stack and repeat.


----------



## thehinten (Dec 1, 2014)

I haven't read through all responses, so hopefully I'm not repeating anyone else... 

Just keep your fingers back! Lol


----------



## Philbert (Dec 1, 2014)

thehinten said:


> I haven't read through all responses, so hopefully I'm not repeating anyone else...Just keep your fingers back! Lol



Two posts up?

Philbert


----------



## tla100 (Dec 1, 2014)

I would not cut one, just load east west and refill a little more often


----------



## cheeves (Dec 1, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Chop saw/miter saw? Bandsaw?
> 
> How much do you need to take off? A couple of inches, with lots of ends left over, or trying to make 2 pieces out of one?
> 
> Philbert


Friend of mine almost took his hand off using a bandsaw for this very purpose!!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 1, 2014)

cheeves said:


> Friend of mine almost took his hand off using a bandsaw for this very purpose!!


Any saw will do that!

Actually, the most dangerous part is probably the repetitiveness - one becomes complacent, or gets distracted, and . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 2, 2014)

A guy I know bought some firewood that was supposed to be a certain size.. well it was not.. so i said buy this and a 20.00 garage sale electric chainsaw. He never looked back works awesome!!


----------

